# Driving



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

You are driving in a car at a constant speed.

On your left side is a drop, the ground is 18-20 inches below the level you are travelling on, and on your right side is a fire engine travelling at the same speed as you.

In front of you is a galloping horse, which is the same size as your car and you cannot overtake it.

Behind you is a galloping zebra. Both the horse and zebra are also travelling at the same speed as you.

What must you do to safely get out of this highly dangerous situation?

Get off the merry-go-round - you're pissed!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

You really should get out more Robb :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Excellent! Clean enough to send my daughter too


----------

